# Problema de colores (refresh) en TV LED (aging mode)



## aleracost (Nov 4, 2018)

Hola amigos! Quisiera saber si alguien ha solucionado este problema. Al encender, no llega señal al pin DIM del IC que controla a los LEDs del backlight. Le agrego los 3v3 a ese pin y la pantalla enciende, pero se ve una secuencia de colores (RGB) en la pantalla completa, dos segundos Rojo, dos segundos verde, dos segundos azul, dos Blaco y dos negro. Y vuelve a empezar. Qué podría ser? Mil gracias de antemano.
HITACHI LE32SMART10

Les dejo un video descriptivo.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/8BNs3F4F2oLgUsyu6


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 4, 2018)

tienes que indagar mas, ese problema no parece ser del backlight solamente, busca el manual y busca algo sobre ese "test" que se hace , prueba entradas de video alternas, si hay audio, etc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 4, 2018)

Hola, pregunta, en ese modelo de HITACHI, el backlight es del tipo CCFL?
SI es así, y además no posee un blindaje metálico en toda la parte trasera del panel, entonces hay interferencia por parte de las lámparas en las señales LVDS.
La única solución es retirar todas las placas del tv, aplicar papel aluminio (el que se utiliza para cocinar alimentos) trata de que el papel haga contacto con el marco así está bien referenciado a GND, y el problema desaparecerá.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 4, 2018)

Eso comúnmente es una prueba (Aging Mode) para el panel LCD, pero se activa entrando al modo de servicio.
Sirve obviamente para verificar la gama de colores del panel.
Busca como entrar al modo de servicio y desactiva esa opción, si es que la tiene.
En las pruebas que yo he realizado con otros TV, para salir de ese modo, es apagando el TV con el control, pero encendiéndolo con el botón del TV.


----------



## aleracost (Nov 4, 2018)

Es led, y están bien, desarmé el display y los probé uno por uno. Pero el principal problema es que de la main no manda la señal para que despierte el IC. Yo le puse desde otro lado para que encienda el display. Solamente tengo el panel de control del TV. Mañana voy a buscar el control remoto. En el panel solamente tiene 3botones. Pw, Ch- y Ch+.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 5, 2018)

aleracost dijo:


> Es led, y están bien, desarmé el display y los probé uno por uno.


Si tienes imagen es porque los LED's están encendidos y no tenías ningún motivo para probarlos.


aleracost dijo:


> Pero el principal problema es que de la main no manda la señal para que despierte el IC.
> Yo le puse desde otro lado para que encienda el display.


Nuevamente, si tienes imagen es porque están encendidos los LED's como el display.
Igualmente también está en funcionamiento la tarjeta principal y la tarjeta T-CON.


aleracost dijo:


> En el panel solamente tiene 3botones. Pw, Ch- y Ch+.


Si encendiendo el TV con Pw (botón de encendido/apagado) no sale del modo Aging, entonces tendrás que entrar al modo de servicio.
*Aging Mode*

PD:
Si no tienes conocimientos en reparación de televisores LED, será mejor que ya no hagas inventos, pues terminarás por verdaderamente provocarle un daño.


----------



## aleracost (Nov 5, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si tienes imagen es porque los LED's están encendidos y no tenías ningún motivo para probarlos.
> 
> Nuevamente, si tienes imagen es porque están encendidos los LED's como el display.
> Igualmente también está en funcionamiento la tarjeta principal y la tarjeta T-CON.
> ...



Gracias! Veré de qué se trata ese modo. A leer unos cuantos PDFs. A aprender. Por suerte Tengo facilidad de aprendizaje. Hice la pregunta para orientarme más o menos para donde tengo que ir. Gracias de nuevo!
La imagen que daba era sin retroiluminación. Por eso probé loa LEDs. A ver si alguna falla en ellos era lo que provocaba que no encienda. 
Las novedades: Apreté por unos segundos el botón pw y encendió, pero esta vez con el logo de HITACHI. Y después se queda todo gris claro, sin imagen ni siquiera en qué función está. Le puse señal AV (RCA) y antena, y no hace nada. Lo importante es que Ya no hace los colores. Sigue sin recibir la señal para el IC para encender los LEDs... Y una vez que enciende, ya no funcionan más los botones del panel. Ni para apagar.
Después les cuento.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 30, 2019)

Buenas. ¿Algún colega tiene el modo de sacar el modo refresco a un TV TCL L40D2730A?
Me sale azul, rojo, verde, blanco.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2019)

http://tcl.com.ar/soporte/


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 30, 2019)

Amigo no tiene la secuencia como sacar del  modo refresco?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2019)

No , probaste hacerle un reset a modo de fábrica ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 30, 2019)

miguelangel86 dijo:


> Amigo. ¿Tiene la secuencia como sacar del  modo refresco?


En los tres modos se debe seleccionar el menú Imagen/Contraste
Con el control remoto ingresar las siguientes secuencias según el acceso que se quiera.
Modo de servicio:
9>7>0>5
Modo de fábrica:
9>7>3>5
Modo de diseño:
1>9>5>0

Buscar AGING Mode o M-Mode


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 30, 2019)

Este está  bien, cambie placa y quedo pantalla al revés, entre buscando protej y toque algo y ahora puedo quedo pantalla azul, verde,rojo, blanco no puedo entrar con esa secuencia no deja ver nada, lo que quería sacar el modo refresco, gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 30, 2019)

¿Y esto no te sirvió? Comúnmente con eso suelen salir del Aging Mode.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 30, 2019)

Buenos, no sale probé alguna secuencia que encontré, pero no hay caso, no puedo entrar en ningún menú.


----------



## Fusatronica (Jul 30, 2019)

miguelangel86 dijo:


> Buenos, no sale probé alguna secuencia que encontré, pero no hay caso, no puedo entrar en ningún menú.



Pues si no puede acceder a lo que te dice el gran maestro D@rkbytes, lo mas probable es que la TV tenga flojo el Cable LVDS,  desconectarlo y asugurate que quede bien firme, conecta y enciende y me cuentas vale! Oh! te cargaste algo! Por no usar la pulsera o guantes antiestáticos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2019)

No había un hard reset apretando un par de teclas y enchufándolo ?


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 30, 2019)

Probé, apretando distinta mente botón panel y enchufar nada, pasaron que apreté ok por unos segundo nada, también salir en control nada, que apague el tv estando en modo refresco pero del botón frontal nada, este estaba bien, cambie placa estaba imagen al revés buscando solucionar toque algo mal o quedo sin imagen luego apague y quedo con la falla dicha.
Este queda con audio quedo algunos canales programado no todo por lo que escucho, control remoto Acciona todos los botones.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 30, 2019)

Tal vez por aquí encuentres algo: Salir del Modo Aging


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 31, 2019)

Buenas, pregunto a la placa original que es TCL ese enciende y anda normal pero tengo hacer el mismo proceso de actualizar, apretar power y enchufar ahí enciende y trabaja normal el tema es cuando se apaga, por menú servicio no hay algún parámetro donde entrar para solucionar problema, solo una consulta, en si este queda luz stby enciendo no Acciona ni con control remoto tampoco botonera.


----------



## David8184 (Ago 9, 2019)

Esta mañana vi que mi televisión OKITVV32T2, cuando lo encendía se me ponía de varios colores (azul, verde y rojo) he intentado desenchufar y sigue el problema, además no puedo controlar el menú, ni hacer nada, ¿ qué puedo hacer?


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 9, 2019)

Suena a problema de mainboard o quizás de la pantalla. Sube una foto (aunque un video sería mejor) de cómo estás viendo la imagen en la pantalla. Nosotros no estamos viendo lo que tú estás viendo.


----------



## David8184 (Ago 9, 2019)

Se va cambiando de color


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 9, 2019)

En base a lo que se ve ahí, la fuente quedaría descartada, así como el backlight. No se ven rayas extrañas en la pantalla (suponiendo que se haya rociado con algún líquido), así que yo me centraría en la mainboard. Dependiendo de tu nivel de manejo en electrónica, habría que ver una forma de resetearla a modo fábrica, revisar la memoria EEPROM (Regrabarla de ser el caso) o directamente que cambies la mainboard buscando alguna de segunda mano.

Trata de ver si independiente de los colores que se ven ahí, si al menos le conectas una entrada de video, verifica si puedes sacar sonido. Probablemente no puedas, ya que en base a tu descripción, la tele está "bloqueada", no pudiendo acceder al menú.


----------



## David8184 (Ago 9, 2019)

Como se puede resetear?


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 9, 2019)

En mi país no se comercializan TV OKI (o al menos donde estoy yo, no), pero seguramente si buscas por internet encontrarás formas de hacerlo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 9, 2019)

David8184 dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede resetear?


Una forma sencilla sería entrando al modo de servicio y buscar el item AGING MODE o M-MODE o TEST PATTERN y ver si tiene la opción de ponerlo en OFF
Otras formas se han mencionado anteriormente.
Y la forma "complicada" es reprogramando la EEPROM.
Adjunto el Dump por si se requiere.

Modo de servicio:
Con el control remoto seleccionar (Menú/Instalar o Feature) e introducir la siguiente secuencia 4 > 7 > 2 > 5
Los Items se seleccionan con Canal +/- y los valores se cambian con Volumen +/-
Para guardar los cambios se presiona la tecla roja y para salir se presiona la tecla TV (Todo con el control remoto)


----------



## David8184 (Ago 9, 2019)

Gracias
No me deja entrar en el menú y no me deja hacer nada con el mando
Quien puedo hacer?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 9, 2019)

Siempre hay una forma de salir, prueba dejando presionado el botón Power del TV y conéctalo.
Si no funciona así prueba con otros botones.


----------



## FrancoPez (Ago 9, 2019)

David8184 dijo:


> Esta mañana vi que mi televisión OKITVV32T2, cuando lo encendía se me ponía de varios colores (azul, verde y rojo) he intentado desenchufar y sigue el problema, además no puedo controlar el menú, ni hacer nada, ¿ qué puedo hacer?


Hace algún tiempo me regalaron un TV LCD ATVIO practicamente nuevo que hacía exactamente lo mismo, la solución fue resoldar el conector del cable LVDS en la tarjeta T-CON. Al apretarlo regresaba la imagen normal y al soltarlo volvía la falla.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 9, 2019)

De hecho eso suele suceder porque en la tarjeta T-CON hay un pin que dependiendo su estado entra en ese modo de prueba.
Por ejemplo: En las tarjetas T-CON de las extintas pantallas de Plasma, con desconectar el flex LVDS y haciendo un puente en X pines se entraba a ese modo. 
En las TV LG se tiene la posibilidad de controlar ese estado, ya que se realiza por control remoto y en secuencias.
Y de la misma forma en como se entra se sale.
Muchos toman esto como una falla, y posiblemente lo sea si se toma en cuenta un desperfecto de mala conexión.
La mayoría de veces ocurre por andarle moviendo a los items del modo de servicio sin saber para qué sirven.
De cualquier forma, siempre se debe poder salir de este modo, lo malo es que nadie busca la forma de resolverlo, solo esperan que alguien les diga cómo.


----------



## David8184 (Ago 10, 2019)

Ven algo que esté mal?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 10, 2019)

Reprograma la EEPROM


----------



## Felipe257 (May 20, 2020)

Tengo una pantalla ATVIO modelo ATV3216ILED y entre al modo AGING MODE y no se como salir ¿Alguien sabe como?


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 20, 2020)

¿No te funcionó lo mencionado anteriormente?


----------



## Felipe257 (May 20, 2020)

No*.*
Presionando MENU 1147 entr*é* a un men*ú* y presion*é* la opción  AGING MODE y con el control no puedo hacer nada*.
Y*a intent*é* apagar la pantalla con el botón que tiene atrás, la desconect*é* y la volví a conectar manteniendo presionado el botón y no pas*ó* nada*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 20, 2020)

Felipe257 dijo:


> la desconecté y la volví a conectar manteniendo presionado el botón y no pasó nada


¿Y con esta otra forma?


D@rkbytes dijo:


> En las pruebas que yo he realizado con otros TV, para salir de ese modo es, apagando el TV con el control, pero encendiéndolo con el botón del TV.


Se han comentado más formas para salir de ese modo, siempre se puede y no ha sido complicado.


----------



## Felipe257 (May 24, 2020)

Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE 

Este es el archivo:


----------



## Deylanh (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola!!! Buenas, soy un amateur de la electrónica.

les cuento el problema que tengo y quizás si alguien tenga una solución me pueda ayudar.

me pasaron un televisor polaroid de 32" LCD HDTV 32068-TLKB, y al prender el televisor me aparece el mensaje de "Binary File Detecting" por 3 segundos y queda en stand by. eh intentado buscar soluciones en diferentes paginas y lo que me da a entender es que hay un problema con el software del televisor o quizás del firmware.

El siguiente problema es que en el support de polaroid este modelo no aparece ni tampoco no hay un software al cual pueda descargar


 ¿Alguno tendrá alguna idea de lo que podría hacer?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola, busca si hay opción de Reset Factory.


----------



## Tom24/7 (Jul 31, 2020)

Felipe257 dijo:


> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE
> 
> Este es el archivo:



Será que funcione para todos los modelos??


----------



## Itoo84 (Ago 1, 2020)

Felipe257 dijo:


> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE
> 
> Este es el archivo:




me funciono al 100, muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Tom24/7 (Ago 3, 2020)

Itoo84 dijo:


> me funciono al 100, muchas gracias!!!!


Lo probó con el mismo modelo de TV o fue con otro modelo?


----------



## Itoo84 (Ago 3, 2020)

Tom24/7 dijo:


> Lo probó con el mismo modelo de TV o fue con otro modelo?


Que tal amigo??, lo cheque con una Polaroid ptv3215iled con placa cv950xh c42, no se si funcione para otro modelo, pero con el que indique anteriormente funciono muy bien. 

Gracias de nuevo a la página y al que público el archivo!!!!


----------



## Tom24/7 (Ago 3, 2020)

Itoo84 dijo:


> Que tal amigo??, lo cheque con una Polaroid ptv3215iled con placa cv950xh c42, no se si funcione para otro modelo, pero con el que indique anteriormente funciono muy bien.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo a la página y al que público el archivo!!!!



No me funcionó, hizo algún procedimiento?


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 5, 2020)

Tom24/7 dijo:


> No me funcionó, hizo algún procedimiento?




Probó lo siguiente? , con la TV apagada presionar Power y Vol+ al mismo tiempo y sin soltar las teclas de la TV, paso siguiente conectar la TV hasta que se quite el Modo.


----------



## Itoo84 (Ago 5, 2020)

Tom24/7 dijo:


> No me funcionó, hizo algún procedimiento?


 
Apagué la TV, conecté la memoria USB y prendí la TV. Eso fue todo lo que hice.


----------



## Tom24/7 (Ago 5, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Probo lo siguiente con la TV apagada presionar Power y Vol+ al mismo tiempo y sin soltar las teclas de la TV, paso siguiente conectar la TV hasta que se quite el Modo.


Si, fue lo primero que intenté pero no consigo salir de ese modo.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 5, 2020)

Desconectar el LVDS, luego enchufar prender la TV durante 1 minuto y luego apagar esperar 1 minuto, volver a conectar el LVSD y encender, si no se resuelve puede ser un problema que ya toda revisar falsos contactos y demás.


----------



## Tom24/7 (Ago 5, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Desconectar el LVDS, luego enchufar prender la TV durante 1 minuto y luego apagar esperar 1 minuto, volver a conectar el LVSD y encender, si no se resuelve puede ser un problema que ya toda revisar falsos contactos y demás.


 Igual lo hice es procedimiento y no se resolvió, pensé que era por algún contacto de los pines malos pero no cambien el conector LVDS  y sigue haciendo lo mismo


----------



## israel.prz (Ago 15, 2020)

Felipe257 dijo:


> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE
> 
> Este es el archivo:


Mil gracias hermano, ya había contactado a Polaroid pero no me respondían


----------



## Leislie (Ago 23, 2020)

Tengo un TV RCA modelo L42M71S2 que está en modo refresco, ya he probado varias técnicas y aún sigue así


----------



## capitanp (Ago 23, 2020)

cambia de color?
tener presionado POWER y CH+ luego enchufarlo sin soltar


----------



## Leislie (Ago 23, 2020)

Ya lo he probado y no me ha funcionado


----------



## capitanp (Ago 23, 2020)

es el flex


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2020)

Presionar el botón power y channel simultáneamente *del televisor , no del remoto !*


----------



## Leislie (Ago 23, 2020)

Eso he hecho y no ha funcionado, revisaré el Flex o si hay otro modo agradezco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2020)

Probá desenchufarla quince minutos y vuelve a hacerlo


----------



## Leislie (Ago 23, 2020)

También ya lo he hecho


----------



## iqueen83 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mi TV DWdisplay DW-32D1A comenzó a cambiar de colores azul negro blanco rojo morado etc, desde que toqué en mi móvil sin querer la tecla aging mode y el indicador led parpadea en rojo,como hago para volverlo a la normalidad?? Por favor ayudenme.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 11, 2020)

Con la TV apagada presionar los botones de la TV; Power y Channel + al mismo tiempo, sin soltar conectar la TV y mantener presionado los botones hasta que la pantalla se apague para que salga del mode refresh, luego encenderla normal


----------



## AntonioSantiago (Feb 28, 2021)

Felipe257 dijo:


> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE
> 
> Este es el archivo:


Hola, tendrás a la mano el contacto? Mi TV es un modelo diferente, no quisiera arriesgarme con un archivo que no esté pensado para mí TV



Itoo84 dijo:


> me funciono al 100, muchas gracias!!!!


Hola, copió la carpeta sw a la usb o puso los archivos directamente en la raíz de la usb?


----------



## richard213 (Abr 27, 2021)

Felipe257 dijo:


> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE
> 
> Este es el archivo:



De antemano gracias por el archivo, me sirvió para una smart tv Polaroid ptv3215ILED.


----------



## francisco villagomez carr (May 20, 2021)

Hola mis amigos, tengo en mi taller una tv marca Atvio 49d1620 baisc y presenta el problema de pattern test, mas bien conocido como modo refresco, desde que alimentamos la tv y presionamos power aparece la pantalla en ( rojo, verde, azul, blanco y negro y una con cuadrícula ).

De ésta manera ya le intentamos de diferentes maneras y no nos quiere hacer el favor de salirse de el modo de refresh, esperando algún compañero tenga algún dato respecto a éste problema y me eche la mano, por su atención muchas gracias : desde La Barca, Jalisco México, Franky Villagomez


----------



## Itamarandres (May 30, 2021)

Felipe257 dijo:


> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE
> 
> Este es el archivo:


Para los que no pueden resolver el problema con este archivo que adjuntó el compañero sigan estos pasos: desconectar tv, conectar usb ya con los archivos descomprimidos en ella (preferencia que el usb no sea mayor a 8gb), conectar y encender tv y esperar a que inicie la tv sola.


----------



## rolando.123rodrigezg (Jul 9, 2021)

Hola amigos tengo un problema con Smart TV Seiki modelo se32hyt, pues entre al menú secreto y toque en grabar pantalla, me sale la pantalla completa con una secuencia de colores la cual no se termina. Bueno logré volver a entrar al menú oculto, le di restaurar de fabrica y persiste el problema solo que ahora no me deja hacer nada. Las teclas del TV no funciona. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 9, 2021)

Buenas, accede al buscador del foro y busca "menú de refresco". 
Ahí encontrarás varias consultas que tratan de lo mismo y puede que te ayuden. 

Y.. Una pregunta: 
¿Para qué accediste al menú de servicio? 
Ese menú es "oculto" por algo y sólo deben acceder a él personal cualificado, que conoce los parámetros y niveles a controlar o modificar.


----------



## rolando.123rodrigezg (Jul 9, 2021)

Era por qué tengo problema con el audio que se hoy bajó pero me di cuenta que tiene problemas con las teclas


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 9, 2021)

rolando.123rodrigezg dijo:


> Era por qué tengo problema con el audio que se hoy bajó pero me di cuenta que tiene problemas con las teclas


Buenas tardes... antes de manipular en el menú de servicio ¿Has hecho alguna comprobación en los amplificadores de audio que tenga el tv?


----------



## rolando.123rodrigezg (Jul 9, 2021)

No


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2021)

Resulta que el televisor tiene problema de audio y le tocas la configuración de pantalla ¿?¿?  

Movido al tema que trata ese problema , tienes para leer


----------



## rolando.123rodrigezg (Jul 10, 2021)

Ya colegas todo resuelto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2021)

Como gentileza y devolución al Foro . . .  que proceso haz hecho ?


----------



## LG_Olimpero (Jul 26, 2021)

Buenas tardes colegas..
Estaba leyendo el foro y veo que esta este problema desde hace años y algunos no han podido resolver.
Trabajo en el Servicio Tecnico de una empresa importadora de electrodomesticos, tuvimos esta rara falla con algunos LCD LED y contactamos con la fabrica, nos recomendaron lo siguiente:
Con la TV encendida y verificando que la falla este presente, desconectamos el LVDS desde la T-Con por unos 10 a 20 segundos, sin apagar la TV, luego volvemos a conectar con mucho cuidado.
Increiblemente funciona.
Espero les sirva esta pequeña experiencia
Saludos


----------



## Juanra20 (Ago 31, 2021)

Felipe257 dijo:


> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE
> 
> Este es el archivo:


Hola descargue el archivo que subiste, pero no supe cómo utilizarlo, lo puse en una memoria en blanco y después no supe usarlo… podrías ayudarme


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, busca si hay opción de Reset Factory.


Eso no funciona, he probado desde el menú 1147 y no soluciona el problema


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 1, 2021)

Leíste todo el post? Probaste todo lo mencionado?


----------

